# My cheap & DIY setup



## Pikefish (May 7, 2009)

I've never spent any great amount on anything that's currently in my system, and the total expenditure on everything would be no more than NZ$ 500. For novelty reasons up here, I'll also try to give a cost breakdown and origin.

Kenwood KR-V5580 Amp: Was left here with a blown fuse.
DIY speakers, nothing special, marked for deletion.
Pioneer PL-Z92 Turntable: Given away, produces enormous LF rumble, hacked with xo for now, probably feedback from the subs.
Teac EQA-10 Equalliser: $20 at a garage sale, had to bridge the switches to make reliable, added transformer shield strap thingy and some heatsinks.
Transonic DVD player: Too embarassed to even have a model number, free.
Philips 27" CRT, '29PT7321/79R', given to me with a broken solder joint in the sawtooth amp.
Kenwood X-34 Tape deck/media PC: A case mod of mine, It plays music off the network.
I/C's are mostly DIY and budget.
Directed 250d Class D car subwoofer amp, $100. Hits up to 350w happily.
DIY 16V 25A continuous power supply to run it, $80 transformer and rectifier, the rest salvaged.
DIY relay in a wall wart to boost the 150Wmax switched mains output from the amp, so it run the hungrier sub amp, and eq. Salvaged parts.
DIY dual 12" 12.5mm ~0.6q sealed subwoofers. Recently became push-pull. I like.

Pending DIY gear: (needing assembly and minor part sourcing)

Rothacher's (sp?) FET circlotron main amp.
Fancy whiz-bang mains, design is a secret for now.
Reconditioned & combined big amp: 2x1000W & 2x600W, to power the 4 Tempests I'm buying, and some as yet unimagined mains. All built into a 440mm black aluminium cube. Delays coming from replacement board electro caps, and a possible problem with the transformer. It's the highest on the list atm.

So, discerning or well calibrated I aint, but I can't afford otherwise. It's still the best sounding setup anyone I know has, but I don't know any audiophiles.


----------

